# GALLIPOLIS OH-ADAM,Lg m,NEEDS HELP-urgent!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*ADAM--NEEDS HELP! URGENT!!*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Gallipolis, OH *

Extra Large • Adult • Male 

  http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...man%20Shepherd%20Dog-Dog-Gallipolis-OH&src=sp  

The warden will vaccinate and worm any of the dogs for the price of the medicine - $5.00 for the 5-way vaccination with the cost of the worming medicine dependent on the size of the dog. As funds become available, all dogs will get treated! This regal and stunning German Shepherd boy needs help Fast. His life had been extremely difficult for the last year. First his owner died and the wardens were told the bond was very strong. Then his twin brother died last spring. The owner's wife could not handle this strong fellow and he has spent much time chained in the backyard. He is a muddy mess..and basically was living in a mud hole. You can see the evidence of this all over his coat in the photos. When the assistant warden first went to meet this boy, he "talked" to her, that's how badly he wanted attention. Please help Adam get out of the pound and on to a better life. Contact [email protected] and [email protected]

Read More about this Pet  
Read Less  
*More about ADAM--NEEDS HELP! URGENT!!*

Primary colors: Black, Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Long 
*ADAM--NEEDS HELP! URGENT!!'s Contact Info*



*Gallia County Animal Shelter*, Gallipolis, OH 

740-441-0207* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 740-441-0207 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*
Email Gallia County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Gallia County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Gallia County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump for Adam! Underneath all that mud is one beautiful dog!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor chap is probably very uncomfortable with all that dirt on his coat. Handsome boy.....
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just spoke with the shelter. This guy has a potential private adopter from WV if not a rescue group has inquired. Hope he gets out ... absolutely stunning


----------

